# shimano deore xt hollow tech I



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

please help, i need my cranks removed, tonight, its the older deore xt crank set, the one with out the pintch bolts if that helps. the problem is that i have taken of the outer bolts that look like they hold it on and nothing, no movement, just as though they were still fully bolted on, any way to remove them tonight with out going to buy an tools as there is not time.

thanks


----------



## Locutus (Jan 1, 2008)

you need a crank arm removel tool

http://www.parktool.com/repair/readhowto.asp?id=120


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

any way to do without this tool?


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_any way to do without this tool?_"

Not without running a serious risk of destroying your cranks. The BBB tool (CRC link for reference) is less than half the price of the Park tool, although you'll need a 15mm (or adjustable) spanner to use it. Lots of bike shops carry BBB. Halfords might also carry something cheaper - give 'em a bell if you have one nearby...


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

seriously i need this done, and i can not get to a shope for around a week, it needs to be done for tomorrow


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_seriously i need this done, and i can not get to a shope for around a week, it needs to be done for tomorrow_"

Are you willing to wreck one or both of your cranks?


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

no not really, what i dont understand is how my friend has similar cranks that had the same problem but a hammer sorted it


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

your choices

A)either make time and take it to a shop

B)maybe a friend has the tool you can use

C)buy the tool

D)use a hammer or something else ghetto and most likely you will damage your cranks.....

those our *ALL* your choices

Good Luck


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

humm think im going to have to go with the soft hammer option.


----------



## SteveUK (Apr 16, 2006)

"_no not really.._"

Check your PMs...


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Older XT cranks do not have pinchbolts. It just uses one crank bolt on each side. It needs a crank remover. Using a hammer will likely damage the interface. Several people have warned you not to do this. Are you really that thick?

Convince mommy or daddy to take you to the bike shop.


----------



## NWfreeride (Jan 23, 2007)

That is a press-fit interface with a splined BB spindle. You will not be able to exert the 30+ ft-lb's needed to remove your crank arms without likely damaging your crank arms, your BB or your BB shell on your frame. 

I doubt anyone here will tell you otherwise. Good luck.


----------



## Flystagg (Nov 14, 2006)

If he could find some self extracting crank bolts, would those help? I know thats what my old xt cranks have.


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

"Convince mommy or daddy to take you to the bike shop." please no patronisation is needed. besides my parents have split up, around 16 years ago.

my friend is coming over who has dealt with this sort of interface before, with a soft hammer, and has had success. its not 100% vital that they work after, its just preferable, as they are coming of to be replaced by some new cranks+BB


----------

